# 5x5x5 Blindfolded 8:04.21



## Ollie (Dec 5, 2012)

*5BLD* PB 8:04.21[3:30]






My lolreaction laugh.

L D u' U2 l2 u2 r' F U' f' R2 D2 B2 D' f u2 b' d' F' U R l' U2 R' B2 R u B' f2 b r' l' B' b l' f2 r D2 u d' F D U L' b B' r u2 B' l r2 f' L2 U' l f l' b L' R'

Method: 3-style (speed optimized 3-cycles)
Memo: Sentences along a pre-set journey with some visual

Wings: 
[I,MH,UB,AQ,RO,PG,FL,XK,WN,CE,SD,VT] 
Market Harborough is UberCool - the people are AQing (hacking) to death a ROman with a PuG. FuLl of people now kicking them to death. (XK)

Midges: 
[I,DJ,KQ,AX,FC] [HS] [flip B] 
Chris Moyles (DJ) performing to the King and Queen - they throw an AXe in his FaCe. "HuSh."

X-Centers: 
[A,VQ,MX,NE,RI,FO,GT,U] [BL] [CP] [HD]
A VentriloQuist doll of MaX Branning (Eastenders). A girl called NERI sat on a giant (FO) GoaT, falling to a U-bend of a toilet. BuLL HiDing behind a CuP.

+-Centers:
[A,UI,QH,JR,VK,NS,OL,E] [B,TP,WM] [DG]
My friend Liam (UI) eating jam (QH) with a JunioR ViKing. The Loch NeSS monster has a hOLE in his trousers. Barry (Eastenders) TaPPing a WoMan with a DoG.

Corners: [A,VN,WT] [BX] [Flip F] A VaN, WhaT? BoX of Fish


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 5, 2012)

I basically gave up racing with you. Your comms are so imba. You sir is one of the potential WR big-blder. Congratz. I'm looking forward for you to beat my 4bld time with 5bld in Leicester.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice!

Give me a few months and I'll catch you >


----------



## DrKorbin (Dec 5, 2012)

WUT


----------



## Mikel (Dec 5, 2012)

Very impressive! 3:30 memo is insane


----------



## Ollie (Dec 6, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> I basically gave up racing with you. Your comms are so imba. You sir is one of the potential WR big-blder. Congratz. I'm looking forward for you to beat my 4bld time with 5bld in Leicester.



Thank you! But don't give up, you have serious big cube BLD potential! I want someone to compete with 



Noahaha said:


> Nice! Give me a few months and I'll catch you >



I think you'll catch me on 4BLD really soon!


----------



## bgdgyfer (Dec 6, 2012)

Congratulations! I wish I could do that.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 6, 2012)

If you can cut out those pauses and turn faster you would be very ridiculous sir.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 6, 2012)

First attempt in my quest to catch Ollie:

12:59[6:11] DNF by a bunch -> I'm never doing 5BLD again. -> I'll probably do another tomorrow.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Dec 6, 2012)

Amazing!!!
can't imagine the memory difficulty on 5×5BLD
I want to learn BLD in the near furture,give me some time to catch you :-D


----------



## qqwref (Dec 6, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> First attempt in my quest to catch Ollie:
> 
> 12:59[6:11] DNF by a bunch -> I'm never doing 5BLD again. -> I'll probably do another tomorrow.


I think you could get down to 8-9 minutes by just getting more used to the event


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 6, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Thank you! But don't give up, you have serious big cube BLD potential! I want someone to compete with
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll catch me on 4BLD really soon!



Noahaha is your man to compete with. Haha but I'll fully focus on BLD soon after I'm done with 4x4 Ao1000. Mostly MBLDs and bigBLDs. So maybe I'll get a decent time in Leicester, still too far to catch up with you yet.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 6, 2012)

Impressive stuff, I think you can memo 5x5 faster than I can memo 4x4.


----------



## CHJ (Dec 6, 2012)

your slice moves, only eww about this, other than that WR GOGOGO!!!!!


----------

